# Looking for RP partners for a sci-fi style RP (can be nsfw)



## chiz (Jul 15, 2016)

ive noticed that i have an enjoyment for rp's where my character is the "high tech alien" visiting a planet. either by just getting there through a crashed spaceship or a small colonization force and get to know YOUR character, who would be a member of this planets dominand species. Now there is a discussion to be had abotu what "era" your character and those around them will be in. stone age?   modern era?  very late medieval?  we can discuss that together.

this does not however mean my character is "better" in any other way than having technological advantage.

this is my character: www.furaffinity.net: Ref sheet 2 Smokey by kalma_lordi
you can read more about him in the BIO in the description. but all of those details will not have much to do with the roleplay that we might have.

since my character is bisexual your character can be male, female, herm, i dont really care. though i find herm / dickgirls pretty interesting lately, so i suppose if you wanna be that youll get more points lol. but i do have to say that when it comes to NSFW, we dont have to have nsfw elements in it, but i dont mind. but if we do you need to know, my character is top only, in case you play a herm/dickgirl or male character.

i usually use skype for this, but i can also use telegram, since.. well skype and telegram is all i got that is smooth and quick enough to use for this.

please comment here or PM me if youre interested!


----------



## chiz (Sep 23, 2016)

bump


----------



## Yuterupii (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello! Although I'm new to the entire furry fandom, I am actually experienced with RPs. Though I can't say the same if it's different for furries. I just thought your thread was interesting and decided to pop in.


----------

